# Why no on line instruction?



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

I am the archery chairman at our gun club. We have a very small contingent of archers however, I would like to get certified but don't want to drive 6 hours away to do it. Is there any organization that has an on line certification to become an instructor?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i never heard of any, some grade 3s will work with you, if you have several students ,and a nice place to meet. :shade:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I think that there is an instructor near Fredericksburg. I'll try to get his contact information for you.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

aread said:


> I think that there is an instructor near Fredericksburg. I'll try to get his contact information for you.


Thank you. That would be great.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry about that.. looks like usa archery has them in march/2011 my mistake:shade:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

jbw59 said:


> Thank you. That would be great.


See PM


----------

